# Info on Poland



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

We are planning a trip to Poland July/ August and would be delighted to read any feedback from members . 

Graham & Sue


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Why go to Poland? they are all here :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry for me silly SOH :roll:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

garadi said:


> We are planning a trip to Poland July/ August and would be delighted to read any feedback from members .
> 
> Graham & Sue


Hi G & S,

We came through Poland last year on our way home from Turkey. This is part of the write up I did. I can let you have the rest of the write if it would help you.

Safe travelling

Don

POLAND
We crossed into Poland from Slovakia with just a quick passport check, we were through the border in a matter of minutes.

CASH.
We used the plastic at the ATM without any problems, about PLN 5.5 to the £ sterling.

ROADS.
Roads are well signed. The speed limits in the built up areas can be confusing at times. If the background of the sign bearing the towns name is white you must reduce your speed to 50km/h (60 between 2300hrs and 0500 hrs), if the background is green there is no need to reduce speed unless road signs indicate otherwise. We also noticed that some place names have a green background and a built up area sign immediately below it. If in doubt stick to 50. On the main through routes many of roads have deep grooves made by the trucks, this makes life difficult at times. On many single carriageway main roads it is custom and practice to move onto the hard shoulder to let other vehicles pass. The practice is not so rigorously used as in Greece. Extra care is needed at roundabouts as the priority is not always as you would expect.

FUEL.
Diesel (some times signed as "ON") at 72 pence per litre and LPG at 36 pence per litre are readily available.

SUPERMARKETS.
We have come across the follow supermarkets, Tesco's, Carrefour, Auchan, Geant, Leclerc and Intermarche most are situated in out of town shopping complexes. The smaller local supermarkets still prevail in the town and city centres.

KRAKOW.
Krakow is one of Poland's oldest, best preserved cities, dating back to the 7th century. You need two/three days to do the place justice.

No visit to Krakow is complete without a tour of the Wieliczka Salt Mine (http://www.kopalnia.pl). The two hour two kilometre underground English guided tour cost PLN 60 (about £11).

We stayed at Camping Korona (http://www.camping-korona.com.pl) which is about 10kms south of the city. An excellent family run site who are very friendly and helpful. Bus to Krakow stops just outside the site. Only one downside, the site is situated on road 7 which is a very fast dual carriageway. It was very exciting crossing the carriageway to enter the site.

AUSCHWITZ.
I paid a very brief visit to Auschwitz on the way from Krakow to Warsaw. There is a camping site there if one wants a longer stay and/or an overnight stop.

JASNA GORA MONASTERY.
The monastery is situated in the town of Czestochowa. If you are interested in very ornate churches it's well worth a visit. Try to avoid a Sunday visit. Camping Olenka which has very good facilities is next door to the parking area for the monastery.

WARSAW.
We stayed three nights at Camping Astur (PLN 60 per night), facilities are well worn but clean. 
Bus within 500 metres to city centre. Buy tickets before boarding bus, PLN 2.40 for a single journey in the city and PLN 4.80 for a single trip outside the city. The tickets are valid on the buses, trams and metro.

After the devastation of WW11 we had been looking forward to visiting the old town of Warsaw, We were not disappointed. They had rebuilt the bomb sites of 1945 to there former beauty. For us it was one of the highlights of the trip. In the city centre on many main road junctions apparently impromptu markets are set up. A very colourful scene. On many of the city centre pedestrian underpasses there are many small shops and fast food outlets which looked of good quality and reasonably priced.

WRACKOW.
We stayed two nights at Stadium Camping (PLN 50.30 per night) facilities are very old but clean. Trams from outside the site run to the city centre, tickets and maps available from the very helpful reception.

Unfortunately during our visit part of the city centre looked like war torn Beirut due to the pedestrianisation and road works in many areas. This made visiting many sites very difficult. There was also quite a bit of restoration work going on.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

garadi said:


> We are planning a trip to Poland July/ August and would be delighted to read any feedback from members .
> 
> Graham & Sue


I went years ago but with my parents, some nice places to visit are Krakow, wieliczka salt mines, Auscwitz, Zakopane, Warsaw, Poznan and lots more I cant think of, My cousin lives in Kalisz so if you need any info on a particular place let me know and I will ask him for you, we may be going next October to visit them, but we will be flying.
You will have a lovely time Im sure

Anne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well done Don and Anne.

Graham & Sue

Do a search using 'Poland visit' you will get most of the good threads that way 

Best of luck I'm going in 2008/9


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Excellent info Don.

Better than a guide book you would have to pay for :wink:


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Graham & Sue

We are also off to Poland in Aug, we are heading for Torun as my better half want's to go around the POW camp XXA. Where her G/Father was during WW11. 
No final date as yet as we have been waiting for our new van since March, due to pick it up next Thursday 12th. So once it's in our hands and been away for a short shake down weekend, will book the ferry!

So if you pass a GB reg Bessacarr E560 it could be us!

Regards

Pam & Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Poland*

Hi

I went to Poland a few years ago - it was boiling hot!

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Spent three weeks in Poland last summer, after 4 weeks in Czech Republic. Very easy place to travel. People are great. Lots of English spoken, but as with most places, an attempt at speaking the local language is very much appreciated. If you are into cycling at all - fantastic, as is the Check republic Cheap, and lots to see. Roads not brilliant, but better than Czech roads, and fine if you are not in a hurry. Campsites generally good, and we never found a need to book ahead - always seemed to be plenty of room. Read before hand that driving behaviour is a nightmare, and that the roads are dangerous. Did not find this to be the case. Just your ordinary run-of-the-mill nutters - same as here.


----------

